
Ask HN: What are some well paying part-time jobs for cash-strapped founders - iman453
I&#x27;m a developer with some product management experience, and am looking to quit my job and work on my own project&#x2F;startup. I would need a source of income to keep me afloat, and was wondering what would be some decently well paying part time jobs that you guys are aware of.
======
sharemywin
Why not work on it part time and keep your job until you get some clients and
a way to get more customers. you could always outsource parts too.

